# GODIN GUITARS



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

I was doing so well. I had resolved to quit buying MORE guitars and I have slammed the door on some that called out to me from Kijiji and Amazon. But now...I don't know. I'm gritting my teeth, I think of other things but it's no good. The L&M Monster Days catalogue showed up. I went through it, no problems don't want any of it. But then; "June 26 Canada Day" 12 mo's 0% financing on Canadian made stuff. Dammit!! Godin I have heard is among the very best. I personally would prefer Godin over Fender/Gibson because it's Canadian. I stayed away though because I'm a poster boy for CHEAP guitars. Entry level stuff feeds my refinishing and setup hobby. But (I say to myself) isn't it time I had a quality guitar. Say $1,000.00 or thereabouts? Wouldn't I be foolish to pass up this golden opportunity to affordably score a high end instrument? I've been a long time on the internet since that Monster Days book showed up. Reviewing models, cyphering the taxes and the monthlies, wringing my hands. I'm afraid boys! The bottom line is What if a new Godin doesn't play/sound any better than a PERFECTLY SETUP Aria or Stagg or Peavey?? All that money for nothing. Please tell me that! Does a money guitar truly offer ANYTHING AT ALL that you can't get from a CHEAP guitar with perfect (for you) setup?? (And a Boss Katana 50 watt amp connected by ABY pedal to a 2nd amp). So far I doubt it.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Had a bunch, chucked them all.
Payment plan is no good.
Interest / no real return option after 7 days.

Great entry level acoustics. 
All of mine had some type of defect.
L&M was receptive to replacing, but I’m not into that after 7 instances.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Like any other brand, Godin has a whole range of guitars for different budgets. Best thing is to try one to see if it's for you.

In terms of playability, Godin has always excelled at that. Sometimes you get the odd lemon, but that's true for any company. Personally, I found some of their choices for pickups and electronics in the past not to my liking, but that's an easy fix. They also have boutique pickup options as well now. I also find their bolt-on maple necks a bit too thin. But again, that's personal preference.

Their current designs are more traditional looking compared to the ones from the 90's and early 00's. But the attention to ergonomics and playability is always there.

One thing I've noticed is that Godins don't have the best resale value, which means that you can likely find a used one for a good price. So, I wouldn't go nuts over the current L&M sale if it's not in your budget at the moment.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Godins are nice. I think they offer good value for money, but as @Grab n Go said, resale is sometimes challenging. Financially, I'd say it's a wash - 0% interest for a year on $1000 instrument that will depreciate 30% in that same year, vs $1000 cash advance on a credit card @29% interest: either will cost you about $300. But buying used will give you a higher end guitar that won't depreciate as much (assuming you can find something you like on the used market).

I love cheap stuff too, but it really does make a difference to move up a notch in quality.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

As a Godin player, I'd pass on a new one, even @12 mos interest-free. 
Look for a discounted factory second (usually a VERY slight cosmetic flaw), or the used market. Godins lose their value like driving a new car off the lot!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought all my current Godins used (Progression, 2 LGs, Freeway bass), all are awesome, no issues. Have had many others both new and used and they too were great, no issues. A couple I should have kept if I was far sighted enough, a couple probably should never have been purchased because impulse doesn’t always equal good judgement. I am often seriously tempted by the brand but right now I don’t have the direct need, ie bands, sessions, etc.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

I’d skip on the new ones, Godins are great used finds and plenty out there. I find their older, short lived discontinued models were so cool. The LG sig, Redline series, Summit HB, Passion series….


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Same advice as always. Try many, buy one. As has already been said: " No hurry. You can _always_ get a great deal on a Godin."

I have two. They are both out-of-production guitars that I am keeping. A Core P-90 which I chose over a comparable Gibson (lightweight & versatile -- perfect for band gigs). And #7 of 20 Fifth Avenue's with a single TVJones (perfect for solo gigs). Each was about $800 which I consider an exceptional value.

Lots of good Godin out there for less. I liked every Godin I tried except the Dorchester with Lace AlumaTone pickups. They have a lot of models so try as many as possible.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish they offered more in the lefty department.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

High and med end Godin's are unbeatable in dollar value (used). I own a few. I own a lot of other guitars too. The Godin's play 2x their cost on average compared to big brand names. Honest no BS. Some of the best instruments I've played.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

Great build quality and parts. I love working on the Godin stuff that comes through the door. In fact, it was a brand I knew little about a few years back. I'm really lucky to be able to sample all the my customers' high-end acoustics and electrics, custom-shop stuff and old, rare instruments. I now own 5 Godins...all previously enjoyed. Here in Quebec there are tons of second-hand Godins. In fact, I sold off my Gibson stuff because they were collecting dust after I got the Godins.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I hear you about sticking to fixer-upper guitars. I did the same for years. It seems like a practical thing to do.

One thing I will say about stepping up in price bracket is that you have a greater chance of finding a guitar that really inspires you. It's not about finding the perfect guitar. It's more about finding a guitar that you look forward to playing. And because you're inspired to play it, you're more likely to bond with it.

You'll still have to set it up (maybe even mod it). But I just see that as part of getting to know a guitar.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

I was going to start off a response by saying that I have always wanted to try out a Godin, but I actually have a LaPatrie Concert nylon string guitar - a Godin. Back in the late 90s I went into a used gear store to collect my proceeds, ended up coming out with this guitar. We bonded on first pluck. I still love and enjoy her to this day.

I can see myself getting a Godin again in the future. I'm really digging the look of the Montreal Premiere LTDs. Would love to get my hands on one to try sometime soon. Also, thinking that I should support the great things that can be built here in Canada. It's unfortunate that these guitars have poor resale value. From what I read on these forums, we all hold these guitars in very high regard.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

My two Norman acoustic guitars make me very happy!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I always buy guitar used, never new, too expensive.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have 5 "higher end" Godins, buy used or SF for really good deals. I don't buy guitars as investments...if I can get 50-60% back on resale on a new instrument and it has given me some enjoyment, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

If I bond with a guitar, than I don't care if it's new or used - I'm keeping it long-term and getting my value from it. I would never say buying a guitar is an investment, but if I look at the guitars I have and based on what I'm seeing in today's crazy used market, I'd do well.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I’ve owned strats from every decade starting in the 50’s.
I would rate the RG3 Passion in the front of the pack with any Fenders from the past.
As mentioned, pickups may not be to everyone’s taste but the quality of the build, fit and finish and chambered body takes the traditional solid slab body to another level.
I own 2 , my first about 10 years ago and yes.....look around and find a good used one.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Agree very much that Godins depreciate considerably and they are well made instruments. Stick to used with that brand.

I've always wanted to own one, but my eye always gets in the way of my fingers with these guitars. I find the designers alter the body shape or a pickguard or the headstock just enough to make me wince and steer clear. I know it's not them, it's me.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I’ve had a few Godins, purchased used. My friend who techs them comments on how well made they are, even the entry level models. I like their thinner neck profiles.

Before Covid, the entry level discontinued godin models (SD, freeway) were findable for $200-250 used. They’ve about doubled since... but that seems true of all gear.

You’re from Regina, right? I grew up and finished high school there. It probably has a smaller used market vs here in SW Ontario.

I wonder if you could score a deal on a godin rental/demo from your local l&m?


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

hondamatic said:


> I’ve had a few Godins, purchased used. My friend who techs them comments on how well made they are, even the entry level models. I like their thinner neck profiles.
> 
> Before Covid, the entry level discontinued godin models (SD, freeway) were findable for $200-250 used. They’ve about doubled since... but that seems true of all gear.
> 
> ...


Sure, they had a used set neck radium cobalt in my local L&M. It was only 50 bucks less than new. I think it's sold elsewhere today. I noticed that there are a few desireable Godins on Gear Finder. Ontario and Quebec. Although used, they are priced so close to new. When I add in shipping cost to get one to Regina, I'm shanked. New bought local would be cheaper. So seldom is there a used Godin at my L&M that pfft! So I'll remain diligent. it's fun looking for and at the options. Before bedtime tonite I will install strings and render useable an old Crate Electra cheapo guitar I got for $50. I gave it the full refinish, perfected the neck and bo't a cheap pre-wired pick guard, already installed that. Boy oh boy it's NGD at my house. So between Godin research and firing up that old Crate, this is a most wonderful guitar day. The best kind.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I agree you are better off getting a used one. I don't know why their resale value is too low - maybe something with the familiarity of them being made in our back yard? - but they represent amazing value for the money at resale. I am not up on the newer models (sorry, those Radiators do nothing for me) but the Artisan series from 20-30 years ago were amazing guitars (TC telecasters and ST Stratotcasters). Beautiful figured tops, great hardware and they played like butter. I remember when they retailed new at around $1K and re-sold used for around $450. There was a TC-1 up for sale here recently, seller went down to $800 range. Gorgeous guitars, I would stack then against modern Superstrats any day.

Interesting fact - there is a lot of interest from Rush fans and collectors about the "Signature" guitar models endorsed by Alex Lifeson in the late 80's. The neck through models were made by Larrivee in BC, but the bolt-ons were made by the Godin/LaSiDo group. They offered a Signature bolt-on carved-top option, and when Signature folded around 1991 or so, Godin kept offering the Artisan Signature ST-1 (sound familiar?) which basically was the same body and neck (right down to the ebony fretboard with micro-dots and a rectangular plate at the 12th fret where the buyer had the option to get their name engraved) and Floyd tremolo. Only the eagle beak headstock was different. Signatures go for big money, ST1 Artisans can be had for $700, same guitar.


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Permanent Waves said:


> ......... They offered a Signature bolt-on carved-top option, and when Signature folded around 1991 or so,.....


Oh ya! I forgot about a guitar brand called Signature....


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I understand the challenge of buying stuff used in Regina. Growing up there, my friends in Calgary had so much more selection for cars, bike stuff, gear, etc. I'm trying to help my friend in Regina buy a used keyboard, but there's a lot less offered.

Although it's not ideal, Godins are well-made and consistent enough that I'd consider buying one sight unseen or in a distance transaction (Reverb, Gear Hunter, etc.)


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh wow @Permanent Waves that's amazing, I didn't know that. Signature was based out of Aurora, Ontario, I believe I've heard? I grew up around there - I'd always wanted to try out one of their instruments. 

BUT, now I know if I ever come across one of the Artisans... Those things are gorgeous. 

I've got a 2003 LG right now - I got a good deal on it, but it's about the most comfortable 'single-cut' style I've ever played. Contoured neck joint, lovely neck profile on it... Great guitar. Glad i found it as they're starting to be a little less common than they used to be.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Still have the Artisan TC, moved the ST along.

Bought new for $559+tax at the Walters Music that used to be north of Eglinton on Yonge. Believe the original pickups were Godin tetra blades, with a push/pull on the tone for more options.










With the Lindy Fralin P91 split-singles it currently has.


















Not sure if it was the ebony fingerboard - but I never warmed up to the ST like I did the TC.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Yup, that ST-1 is gorgeous and it has the ebony fretboard. I wasn't crazy about the Wilkinson trems (or the Schallers) but some came with the Floyd-type. Fantastic tops on these.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I love my Godin 5th Avenue to practise as well as my Seagull Performer...
as well as my entry level Eastman AC122ce...
Non of these are notably worse than my mid-range Taylors, Martins, Guild and Gibson.

Should I have found these less expensive guitars earlier, maybe I would NOT have gotten those American made mid-level solid woods.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Couple more glamour shots of the ST-1 to show off its curves and flamey maple bits...


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

fretboard said:


> Couple more glamour shots of the ST-1 to show off its curves and flamey maple bits...
> 
> View attachment 368076
> 
> ...


That's an incredible looking guitar.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

fretboard said:


> Couple more glamour shots of the ST-1 to show off its curves and flamey maple bits...
> 
> View attachment 368076
> 
> ...


Very nice! Sometimes I miss mine. That bridge was a great design. Being able to go from decked to floating in an instant is awesome.

As awesome as it was, I don't miss those neck dimensions. It was definitely one of the thinnest necks I'd ever owned.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Of the Godins I have, I really like the feel of the Icons I own, though the looks are not for everyone. Here's my collection:

Godin Icon Type II "All Black"




  








Godin Icon Type II Fat Black




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020








Godin Icon Type III




  








Godin Icon Type III




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020








Godin Summit Classic HB




  








Godin Summit Classic




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020








Godin Summit Classic P90




  








Godin Summit Classic P90




__
5732


__
Mar 20, 2020








Godin Montreal Premiere Supreme (limited edition)




  








Godin Montreal Premiere Limited




__
5732


__
May 8, 2020


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I have dabbled with Godin since the 90s with an LGX when they first came out (my brother in-law owns it now) and an ST-1. Didn’t have any for ages until this year when I was after a P90 style and I came across this Summit CT. Really enjoy it! Great playing and feeling guitar.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel somewhat guilty about not owning a Godin since they are CDN made, but in general I haven’t liked the neck profiles (i.e. thin with a flat radius) and stock pickups of the ones I’ve tried (mostly bolt-on designs).

Briefly had a chambered super Strat (Passion RG-3?) and thought the quality was excellent but found the guitar somewhat uncomfortable due to the lack of contours on the back of the body. A previous owner tracked it down & was quite happy to reacquire the guitar.

P.S. That ST-1 is *gorgeous*!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Picked up these two used Godin guitars at Long & McQuade.

Summit Classic CT -Paid $800.00 with case. (Was $1,600 new). Had no idea what it was but the P90 pickups caught my eye.
Plugged it in to a Traynor YCV4050 amp with 6L6 tubes and 30 minutes later it was in the back seat of the car. The Seymour Duncan Vintage SP90-1 sound fantastic and the High Definition Re-voicer when engaged transform the pickups to active which give a another dimension of tone. Body has 5 chambers tuned to a chord,... so they say. 
















Godin LG HB - Paid $300.00 (Was $900.00 new).Was the first Godin I had bought and again I was not familiar with the model but after playing it thought for the price it was a good investment for the price. Plays well and sounds ok
with decent tone options.


----------

